# Kayak suggestions...



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, I've finally decided that I need to get a decent kayak so I'm looking for some feedback from you yaksmen out there. The main job of this kayak will be to run baits out, so it must be fast and be able to get through rough surf without killing me. Not really planning on fishing much out of it, but I know I will...so is there a happy medium between the two? I'm looking to spend around $400 new or used, doesn't matter. Thanks for the help! 

John


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

if you want to only use it for paddling out baits, maybe look at a frenzy by ocean kayak. should be able to find one used for pretty cheap (<$400).

if you want to fish a little more with it, maybe take a look at the ws tarpon 100. i had one for a while, fishes good but will handle the surf too.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

How much do you weigh? Very important.


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

Caught Myself said:


> How much do you weigh? Very important.


About 6' tall, 200 lbs.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

What do you think, Ryan? I'm sure you aren't even close to 200 lbs. More like 170, right?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

been hittin the weightroom and eatin a lot ...up to 200 on the nose as of last night. last year bout this time i was like 175, havent really noticed much change in kayak buoyancy but picking it up over my head sure is easier...  

i would think you'd be fine at 200 lbs in most sit-on-tops (i know for sure the tarpons would be no problem). best thing to do is just try and test em out first before you buy.


----------

